# As a Club Intrawest owner, got my first sales pitch email from DRI today



## tashamen (May 11, 2016)

I've never had any contact with DRI before, but with its acquisition of Club Intrawest they obviously now have my email address.  Didn't take them long to send out a sales pitch for 2 Vegas resorts.

It states clearly "THIS ADVERTISING MATERIAL IS BEING USED FOR THE PURPOSE OF SOLICITING TIMESHARE SALES in the Diamond Resorts U.S. Collection."

When I go to the Manage subscriptions/Unsubsrcibe page from the email the only thing that's checked is "Marketing correspondence."  I wasted no time in unsubscribing.


----------



## cd5 (May 11, 2016)

There's also a line for "member correspondence" and although I unchecked the marketing one, I checked that one. I do like to receive the election, SGM and other emails and didn't want to chance getting "nothing" at all.


----------

